# Multimedia PC



## engelmarkus (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hab vor, mir demnächst so einen Multimedia PC zu kaufen, mit dem ich dann meine ganzen alten Geräte ersetzen kann. Was ich bräuchte, wäre ein PC mit Twin-DVB-S-Karte, DVB-T-Karte, SCART-Eingang und HDMI-Ausgang.
Hat jemand schon mit solchen PCs Erfahrungen gemacht, oder vielleicht einen, der ungefähr so ausgestattet ist, und mir was drüber erzählen kann? Wenn ich dann mit diesem PC das Vista Media Center verwenden will, sollte es ja möglich sein, über die Twin-Karte ein Programm aufzuzeichnen und ein anderes auszusehen? Spielt das Media Center bei so was mit, oder braucht man andere Software?

Danke für eure Antworten, Markus


----------



## engelmarkus (4. Januar 2008)

Hm... wenn mir darauf scheinbar niemand eine Antwort geben kann: Weiß jemand, ob das Media Center VPS-Signale auswerten kann? Und kann es Teletext anzeigen?

Markus


----------

